# As Threatened.....More Pics 'n Stuff....



## Dave Hadden (Mar 27, 2012)

As the original Salmon Capital Of The World there is lots of fishing activity around here and also a few locals who have adapted to that. This guy hangs out here all the time and is always trying to mooch a spare herring or two off you.








Where I live I see a lot of shipping activity with a lot of different boats and ships passing by, many on the way to Alaska. I liked the look of this one.






This combo pic shows one of my mentors, the late Bruce Gerhart Spey-casting on the Salmon River, north of here and then the bottom pic is my hand holding a pretty little summer-run steelhead in the Campbell.







I lived for 12 years at this point break so I could ride it when it got good like this.
My goofy buddy is on the shoulder and that's me riding. I'm screaming at him too.
I spread his ashes off the point a couple of years ago on what would have been his 64th birthday. RIP JVD.







I saw this boat approaching and was taken by the color of it. I took a pic and zoomed in to see it's named The Golden Chalice. It's a drum seiner.







I see these guys all the time. Big barges of containers with autos, trucks, RV's and trailers amongst them. Lots of stuff goes north via water.







Here's another little summer-run from the Campbell, caught on a spinner back in the early 90's.
I'm older looking than that nowadays for sure though. LOL
Better looking than Groundy too, eh? 







This guy is the brother of one of my old girlfriends and while jigging for cod he accidentally caught this 50 lb. Chinook. (King)








Take care and sorry for any repeats. I know I've posted a few before.


----------

